# Quante persone hanno il seguente problema?

## cerri

Tempo fa risolsi insieme trespass un problema SEMBRA derivante da un bug dell'installazione di gentoo. In pratica, libtool forza il sistema a essere i586 invece di quello impostato (in genere i686).

Poiche' su irc poco fa e' apparso lo stesso errore, prima di aprire un bug volevo esserne sicuro.

Quanti di voi hanno il seguente output?

```
root # libtool --config|grep linux-gnu

host_alias=i586-pc-linux-gnu

host=i586-pc-linux-gnu

LD="/usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld"
```

----------

## akiross

a me va tutto bene...

root # libtool --config | grep "linux-gnu"

host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

LD="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld"

ciao

----------

## realthing

Anche a me va tutto ok!

```
varon roby # libtool --config|grep linux-gnu 

host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

LD="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld"
```

----------

## bsolar

host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

LD="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A me ok

```
fat@cccp fat $ libtool --config|grep linux-gnu

host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

LD="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld"
```

Ma ho sentito qualcuno su irc che aveva il problema> Abbiamo risolto con un link.

----------

## cerri

Che il link possa essere una soluzione (preferisco riemerge libtool e gcc), sono d'accordo, ma rimane il fatto che alcuni lo hanno. Vedremo.

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

LD="/usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld"

C'è qualcosa che non va.. riemergo subito libtool e gcc e vi so dire se va tutto a posto.

----------

## cerri

Da quanto tempo hai installato il sistema?

Che versioni hai di libtool e gcc?

Cosa hai usato per installare gentoo? Da che stage sei partito?

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

Riemerso libtool e tutto è tornato a posto

host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

LD="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld"

Ma che conseguenza ha avuto nel sistema il fatto che fosse stato sbagliato?

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Da quanto tempo hai installato il sistema?

 

Dal 9 aprile

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Che versioni hai di libtool e gcc?

 

libtool --version

ltmain.sh (GNU libtool) 1.4.3 (1.922.2.110 2002/10/23 01:39:54)

gcc --version

gcc (GCC) 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r2, propolice)

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Cosa hai usato per installare gentoo? Da che stage sei partito?

 

Sono partito da uno stage3 da livecd

----------

## cerri

Niente di grave, era peggio se tutte le var erano modificate.

----------

## paolo

Mi spiegate meglio?

Che problema è?

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Dai un'occhiata al link che ho postato.

----------

## codadilupo

```
codadilupo@nemesis codadilupo $ libtool --config | grep linux-gnu

host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

LD="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld"
```

anche /me e' salvo   :Mr. Green: 

queste le info:

```
codadilupo@nemesis codadilupo $ libtool --version

ltmain.sh (GNU libtool) 1.4.3 (1.922.2.110 2002/10/23 01:39:54)

codadilupo@nemesis codadilupo $ gcc --version

gcc (GCC) 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)

```

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Tue Aug 12, 2003 8:24 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## paolo

Scusa non avevo visto il link   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ma non capisco che problema ci sarebbe? Cioè, l'errore c'è! Ma il sistema sarebbe ottimizzato solamente per 586? Ma al gcc quando compila il codice di qualunque pacchetto (ottimizzato per la piattaforma che vogliamo noi tramite CFLAGS) cosa importa delle libtool?

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

 *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   

> gcc --version
> 
> gcc (GCC) 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r2, propolice)

 

Quindi questo lo hai aggiornato da poco.

 *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   

> Sono partito da uno stage3 da livecd

 

Chissa' se questo puo' essere un fattore importante...

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Scusa non avevo visto il link

 

Ma ti pare.

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Ma non capisco che problema ci sarebbe? Cioè, l'errore c'è! Ma il sistema sarebbe ottimizzato solamente per 586? Ma al gcc quando compila il codice di qualunque pacchetto (ottimizzato per la piattaforma che vogliamo noi tramite CFLAGS) cosa importa delle libtool? 

 

Il problema e' che

1) non riesci a compilare tutto, perche' quelle variabili impostano l'ambiente come i586 (il thread iniziale riportava un errore in compilazione di k3b, infatti)

2) al gcc poca importa di ld, ma quella verifica e' un sintomo che qualcosa non va per il verso giusto (voglio dire, dovrebbe essere quello che tu hai impostato in make.conf, ma non lo e'...).

----------

## paolo

Si si, che l'errore c'è è indubbio, è anche grave e va corretto assolutamente.

Mi sembra di capire che non verrebbero compilati i programmi in c++, giusto?

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   Sono partito da uno stage3 da livecd 
> 
> Chissa' se questo puo' essere un fattore importante...
> ...

 

Non saprei: anche io sono partito dallo stage3, ho una -r1 del gcc (quindi meno recente di MoRPh3uSz), e la medesima versione delle libtool: eppure io il problema non l'ho riscontrato.

Coda

----------

## stuart

anche a me quando ero partito dallo stage 3 mi aveva trasformato il 686 in un 586 e pensavo che avevo sbagliato io. l'avevo modificato in 686 segnadomelo come appunto per la reinstallazione

appena ho reinstallato il sistema dallo stage 1 la prima cosa che ho fatto dopo aver emerso mirrorselect e ccache sono andato a modificare per controllare se era 686 e difatti lo era........

se può essere utile ho usato il cd gentoo 1.4 rc4 da circa 190 mb ottimizzato per i pentium, quello con i tre stage

ciao

----------

## bsolar

Non è che c'entra qualcosa questo bug?

----------

## cerri

Mi sorge un dubbio: i vari stage sono compilati con CHOST=i586?

Paolo: non verrebbero compilati alcuni programmi, anche per via di path errati.

----------

## leon_73

Io mi aggiungo a quelli salvi  :Wink: 

Leo

----------

## GhePeU

```
root@KazeNoTani ghepeu # libtool --config |grep linux-gnu

host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

LD="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld"

```

a posto...

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Mi sorge un dubbio: i vari stage sono compilati con CHOST=i586?
> 
> 

 

Non so se c'entra qualcosa, ma nella nuova guida d'installazione che sto traducendo (conto di finirla a breve, in questi giorni ho avuto parecchi problemi) viene specificato, se non ricordo male (o Cerri mi uccide  :Wink:  ), che se si parte dallo stage 3 o cosa del genere non bisogna modificare alcune impostazioni poichè potrebbero sorgere problemi. Appena ho tempo (sto leggendo le migliaia di post che avete mandato in questi giorni) vi posto il pezzo preciso cui mi riferisco (se avete fretta cercate voi  :Razz:  ).

p.s.: cmq a me tutto ok

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Non so se c'entra qualcosa, ma nella nuova guida d'installazione che sto traducendo (conto di finirla a breve, in questi giorni ho avuto parecchi problemi) viene specificato, se non ricordo male (o Cerri mi uccide  ), che se si parte dallo stage 3 o cosa del genere non bisogna modificare alcune impostazioni poichè potrebbero sorgere problemi. 

 

 :Cool:  ricordi bene, ed e' una conseguenza del link postato da bsolar.

CMQ sto cercando di andare un po' piu' a fondo del problema...

ps e' bello rivederti sul forum, da mezz'ora a questa parte ha ripreso a vivere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps e' bello rivederti sul forum, da mezz'ora a questa parte ha ripreso a vivere 

 

lol   :Laughing: 

Ce n'era di vita pure prima, avete scritto in quantità industriale anche senza di me  :Very Happy: 

/me che per oggi eviterà di mandare altri messaggi se non importanti (fatemi finire solo quelli che ancora mi restano)  :Razz: 

----------

## turborocket

```
root # libtool --config|grep linux-gnu

host_alias=i386-pc-linux-gnu

host=i386-pc-linux-gnu

LD="/usr/i386-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld"
```

va bene no? oppure ci sono problemi? ho appena emerso il libtool e ora sto emergendo il gcc

----------

## !equilibrium

ehmmm penso di essere io quello che ha parlato di questo problema nel forum, me ne sono accorto poco tempo fa, perchè quando GCC compila in genere mi ottimizza tutto per i586 quando in realtà ho un i686; problemi particolari non ne ho comunque a parte la lentezza di alcuni software (ma non penso dipenda da ciò, ma piuttosto dall'architettura della CPU)

comunque:

```
libtool --config | grep linux-gnu

host_alias=i586-pc-linux-gnu

host=i586-pc-linux-gnu

LD="/usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld"
```

nel make.conf ho impostato come CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

ehmmm dunque, questa gentoo box è partita dallo stage1 qualche anno fa con gentoo 1.2 se non ricordo male e ho continuato ad aggiornarla costantemente... di recente sono passato dalle gcc 3.3.x alle gcc 3.4.2-r2 perchè contenevano la risoluzione ad un bug con delle CFLAGS per la mia architettura....

mmmm... altre cose *strane* non me ne vengono in mente,

se posso servire come cavia per qualche test, sono qui, basta chiedere,

per ora non ho ancora aggiornato ne libtool ne gcc ne altro di vitale

EDIT:

LOL pensavo fosse un topic recente visto che ne avevo giusto parlato qualche giorno fa in IRC e invece il topic è datato 2003   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

pace, non abbiatemene, non l'ho fatto apposta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dkmorb

```
libtool --config|grep linux-gnu

host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

LD="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld"

```

Piuff...a me va bene!

----------

## mouser

```

dragoon root # libtool --config | grep "linux-gnu"

host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

LD="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld"

```

Direi tutto ok....

Ho installato da stage3, intorno al 17 di agosto 2004.ù

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## turborocket

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root # libtool --config|grep linux-gnu
> 
> ...

 

allora va bene?

----------

